# my camera collection



## iPhoto17 (Oct 1, 2010)

from left to right....Argus C3 (i think?), Kodak Brownie Hawkeye, then on the right, my beloved kodak Vigilanate six-16 with all working parts and everything, given to my grandma on july 20th 1938 and then given to me sometime in 2008


----------



## iPhoto17 (Oct 1, 2010)

i also have a pentax k100 with 3 different lenses and a nikon d3000


----------

